

Building the reddit brand for less than $500 in stickers (autoplay VIDEO) - kn0thing
https://generalassemb.ly/start/fundamentals-of-entrepreneurship/making-something-people-love/community#video@50.6

======
NameNickHN
If only it would always be so simple as posting stickers on street signs.

~~~
kn0thing
Gotta start with making something people want.

